# Green Spotted Puffer fish fresh/salt water?



## Nes1013 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just bought 2 GSP. Walmart said they would do fine in my 1 gallon freshwater tank. And that i could also feed them tropical fish flakes and a snail here and there. According to what i've read online they need much more room and it said nothing about the fish flakes. Can i feed them the fish flakes? What other tips/advice do you have? Will fresh water be ok? what is Brackish?


Thanks


----------



## mommy1 (Jan 16, 2010)

green spotted puffers are brackish fish here is some info on them.

Green Spotted Puffer

i believe they start out as freshwater, but as they age the go to brackish and eventually full marine. brackish water is water that has salt in it but not full marine. the salt used is marine salt. here is some info on that. 

What is Brackish Water?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Green-spotted puffers get to well above 6 inches, so they need a bigger tank ASAP. always base the tank on the full size of the fish. right you don't have little tiny gsp's-u have 6 inch, highly aggressive puffers. except 4 this one, u can't base the entire tanks parameters on the adult-just the size. like mommy1 said, they start fresh and end in full marine, so throughout most of their lives they'll be brackish. 
o and i believe they like to eat shellfish-snails , crustaceans, etc.


----------



## mtthorne (May 19, 2011)

Wal-Mart is so irresponsible when it comes to their fish. They should never sell puffers as the general public, does not have a clue to the extensive care these guys need. Shoppers just see little fat fish with big begging eyes and buy them.
Two puffers would need atleast a 60 gallon tank to be healthful and happy. These fish will survive the best they can, as infants in freshwater, but as they age so does their need for salt, by the time they mature they will need full marine.
Flake food is a no go , as they will ignore it. They do like shrimp, krill and just about any protein. They also have to have a hard shell to bite at in order to keep the beak worn down. A snail once a week will work good. Be careful some snails like trumpets are too hard and can possibly cause the beak to break.
GSP's are great even though they can be demanding, their charming cute personality makes caring for them no problem.


----------

